# hello



## Kabb (Aug 24, 2014)

hi everyone I'm Kabb
I had mices as pets when I was younger and would like to start again.
so I thought this would be a good place to start.
any pointers and advice would greatly appreciated.
thank you


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Where are you located?


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Welcome, Kabb! What sort of pointers and advice were you looking for?


----------



## Kabb (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome
I'm located on the Nottingham/Derbyshire boarders between junction 27/28 of the M1
I'm looking to get some pet mice, may be 3 young Does.
I've been looking at the variety's and the ones that appeal to me are the tri coloured and the broken marked mice
If anyone could help with this it would be appreciated.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Andypandy is Stoke on Trent and has tris
memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2972


----------



## Kabb (Aug 24, 2014)

I will ask Andypandy if they can help.
Thank you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

sorry I was slow with the reply I have tri bucks available now but will have plenty available at the beginning of October as we have had a big baby boom at the mo ready for Manchester in November .... there are about 200 babies in nests at the mo


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Kabb (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for your reply
please let me know when you have 3 young does, that are ready and we can organise something.
again thank you


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

no problem


----------

